# Cherry shirmp turning purple/blue?



## AvianAquatics

Sometime ago I start noticing some of my cherries are truing purplish/blue around their bodies. I _think_ its because a year or so ago I had a few blueberry/blue pearls (not sure which) at the same tank with them for like a week. 2 of the blue shrimp was pregnant but I don't think they gave birth because when I returned them they were still berried. That's the only reason I could think of why they are turning blue, or is it natural that some cherries will do that?


----------



## Ursus sapien

even my blueberries aren't blue! not sue how you're doing it with cherries.


----------



## wsl

Hmm interesting, I don't think that would happen naturally (unless you're feeding your cherries a lot of blueberries or something ). I suppose it's possible that one of the blue shrimp you had was male and impregnated one of your cherries? Just how blue are the shrimp though? Are they a mix of red and blue now then?


----------



## Adz1

i think it may have somthing to do with diet and maybe crossing with the blue shrimp while they were in the same tank...


----------



## AvianAquatics

Well, they are not 100$ blue, is just like there will be patches or strips of blue or purple color from the head down. Right now I want to eliminate the blue/purple ones but it doesn't seem easy cause most ARE blue/purple, it might mean selling my whole sock


----------



## effox

I've never experienced this with a wide range of dieting. Cross breeding is the most probable cause.

Unfortunately you'll need to segregate them if you don't want it to further continue.


----------



## bettaforu

Actually Cherry shrimp can turn purple or blue! Red is NOT their wild color...its been selectively bred into them for generations, but occassionally the blue or purplish color will show up.

I will gladly take all of the blue/purple ones off your hands and trade you Red ones!


----------



## AvianAquatics

bettaforu said:


> Actually Cherry shrimp can turn purple or blue! Red is NOT their wild color...its been selectively bred into them for generations, but occassionally the blue or purplish color will show up.
> 
> I will gladly take all of the blue/purple ones off your hands and trade you Red ones!


Lol I'd love that... but I don't know how to ship shrimps


----------



## plantedinvertz

I think its the diet.


----------



## AvianAquatics

Maybe... here's what I feed them:

Crab Cuisine
Hikari sinking Algae things
Hikari Shrimp Cuisine
Brine Shrimp
Daphina


----------

